# Red light blue light



## theyorker (Apr 1, 2007)

Well here's some pics of my lights as my grow has progressed.  From germination through vegging and into early flowering I used blue spectrum light bulbs (6500k color temp) shown in the bottom 2 pics.  Once I started flowering, I began to add more red spectrum light bulbs and now that I am full into flowering, I switched all the bulbs to the red bulbs (2700k color temp).  I think it's very cool to see the difference, but I'm sore of wierd that way  .  Later all.


----------

